# A little help



## GiveToHairy (Jul 24, 2010)

So, the hubby and I are heading out of town for almost two weeks! :shock: Fortunatley, I have an awesome family who are more than willing to take care of Sam - poopy wheel and all. Some are even moving in and staying here the whole time - and with the holiday the incoming relatives are going to be staying the night. Sam will have plenty of company.

On the hedgehog instructions I've given my house sitting family my forum log in info and told them to come here for help if I can't be reached. I'm hoping you won't hear a peep from them but just in case - thanks in advance if they come for help. This community has always made me feel welcome and my hedgie safe so I know between them and you all Sam is in good hands!

Just in case I don't get back on between cleaning the house and packing have a wonderful SAFE Thanksgiving all. God Bless Us - EVERY HOG!


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Sounds like Sam will be in good hands while you're away!


----------

